
2015 Angel Resource Institute Halo Report - spuiszis
http://www.angelresourceinstitute.org/research/halo-report/halo-report.aspx
======
spuiszis
Note, the link is an infographic - the full report is here:
[http://www.angelresourceinstitute.org/~/media/Files/Halo%20R...](http://www.angelresourceinstitute.org/~/media/Files/Halo%20Report%202015%20Annual%20vFinal.pdf)

Nothing too surprising in here if you've been reading the news, but even then,
the 53% jump in median valuations still makes me raise an eyebrow.

